# Banded Orange Helicon Butterfly



## Cyber Surfer (Apr 16, 2011)

Taken last summer at the Calgary Zoo Butterfly Enclosure using a Canon EOS 7D with a 100mm f2.8 Macro lens.


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice specimen.  Could really do with being closer up to minimize the distracting house backgrounds.


----------

